# Pliki tymczasowe

## szybi

Zauważyłem ostatnio, że z katalogu /tmp chyba nic nie jest usuwane. Czy to jest normalne zachowanie systemu? W ogóle nie rozumiem dlaczego tak ma być. Zdawało mi się, że jak program coś tam wrzuca, to musi to usunąć, ale tak się nie dzieje. Czy to co tam jest jest do czegoś przydatne, czy można wszystko wyrzucać przy wyłączaniu komputera? W ogóle czy to nie dziwne, że można sobie podejrzeć różne dziwne rzeczy? Nawet jeśli to nie przydatne bzdury, to po co ktoś ma mieć możliwość oglądania moich śmieci?

----------

## canni

czyszczeniem /tmp powinien zajmować się admin  :Wink: 

Są na to skrypty do cron'a które raz dziennie sprawdzają wszystkie pliki w /tmp i jeśli coś jest starsze np. niż 7 dni to usuwają - poszukaj na forum a znajdziesz parę ciekawych skryptów

----------

## c2p

Ja mam tmpfs zamontowany w /tmp i przy każdym wyłączeniu systemu wszystko pięknie znika. Zanim stosowałem coś takiego to  odkryłem, że katalog /tmp zajmuję kilkadziesiąt MB.

----------

## mbar

chyba w pliku /etc/conf.d/bootmisc znajduje się opcja WIPE_TMP, polecam ustawić (nie pamiętam dokładnie  :Wink: )

----------

## BeteNoire

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Ja mam tmpfs zamontowany w /tmp i przy każdym wyłączeniu systemu wszystko pięknie znika. Zanim stosowałem coś takiego to  odkryłem, że katalog /tmp zajmuję kilkadziesiąt MB.

 

Mam tak samo i stosuję na wszystkich kompach od pewnego czasu. Imo dobre wyjście, bo ten wrażliwy katalog można sobie w takim wypadku z odpowiednimi opcjami zamontować (noexec,nodev,nosuid).

----------

## mpapis

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   Ja mam tmpfs zamontowany w /tmp i przy każdym wyłączeniu systemu wszystko pięknie znika. Zanim stosowałem coś takiego to  odkryłem, że katalog /tmp zajmuję kilkadziesiąt MB. 
> 
> Mam tak samo i stosuję na wszystkich kompach od pewnego czasu. Imo dobre wyjście, bo ten wrażliwy katalog można sobie w takim wypadku z odpowiednimi opcjami zamontować (noexec,nodev,nosuid).

 

nie jestem pewien, ale niektóre programy do rozpakowania używają /tmp i dopiero na koniec kopiują w zadane miejsce

czyli zakładając 512MB ramu i plik 1GB do rozpakowania, polecimy po swapie .... cały system spowolni - średnio ciekawe, ale tak poza tym to dobre rozwiązanie, jak ktoś chce to jeszcze może sobie dopisać coś takiego w plikach startowych:

```
mkdir /dev/shm/tmp

mount -o bind /dev/shm/tmp /tmp
```

powinno zadziałać podobnie do tmpfs

----------

## c2p

 *mpapis wrote:*   

> nie jestem pewien, ale niektóre programy do rozpakowania używają /tmp i dopiero na koniec kopiują w zadane miejsce

 

Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z takim.

 *mpapis wrote:*   

> czyli zakładając 512MB ramu i plik 1GB do rozpakowania, polecimy po swapie .... cały system spowolni - średnio ciekawe, ale tak poza tym to dobre rozwiązanie, jak ktoś chce to jeszcze może sobie dopisać coś takiego w plikach startowych:
> 
> ```
> mkdir /dev/shm/tmp
> 
> ...

 

Jeszcze nigdy wielkość tmpfs nie była większa niż 10 mb. RAMu mam 768MB i swap 1GB. Przy normalnym użytkowaniu swap leży odłogiem, a przy rozpakowywaniu plików zajęty jest tylko RAM, czasami tylko kilka mb swapu.

----------

## Redhot

 *c2p wrote:*   

>  *mpapis wrote:*   nie jestem pewien, ale niektóre programy do rozpakowania używają /tmp i dopiero na koniec kopiują w zadane miejsce 
> 
> Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z takim.
> 
> 

 

Np. badziewiaski Ark w KDE...

----------

## c2p

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> Np. badziewiaski Ark w KDE...

 

Ciekawi mnie dlaczego nie może od razu do docelowego katalogu.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Redhot wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*    *mpapis wrote:*   nie jestem pewien, ale niektóre programy do rozpakowania używają /tmp i dopiero na koniec kopiują w zadane miejsce 
> 
> Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z takim.
> 
>  
> ...

 

I MC.

Ale co z tego?

Wpisujesz 

```
export TMP="$HOME/tmp"

export TEMP="$TMP"

export TMPDIR="$TMP
```

do ~/.bashrc i po sprawie.

----------

## rzabcio

Zgadza się. MC rozpakowuje do /tmp. I nie chodzi o rozpakowywanie a wchodzenie do paczek. Co więcej - przy siłowym zabiciu MC (co mi zdarza się dość często z przyzwyczajenia) pozostałości nie są usuwane. Kiedyś uzbierało mi się tam kilkaset MiB.

----------

## Vegan

Ja mam umieszczone /tmp w ramie , z tym ,ze przeznaczylem mu do mozliwosci dosc duzo miejsca poniewaz firefox buforuje animacje/filmiki flash wlasnie w tmp ( ma ktos pomysl jak to zmienic tak btw ?) 

```
/etc/fstab
```

```

tmpfs  /tmp  tmpfs defaults,nosuid,size=128m,mode=1777  0 0

```

----------

## canni

A nie lepszym rozwiązaniem, dla systemów z małą ilością ram'u, jest dodanie do /etc/conf.d/local.stop polecenia rm -rf /tmp/*

?

----------

## c2p

 *canni wrote:*   

> A nie lepszym rozwiązaniem, dla systemów z małą ilością ram'u, jest dodanie do /etc/conf.d/local.stop polecenia rm -rf /tmp/*
> 
> ?

 

Do tego jest opcja w /etc/conf.d/bootmisc:

```
# Should we completely wipe out /tmp or just selectively remove known

# locks / files / etc... ?

WIPE_TMP="yes" # (domyślnie "no")
```

----------

